# Sons of Russ - A Space Wolves project log



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

*Project Log Front Page:* _Updated 28.NOV.11_

See below a summary and single image of each unit of Wolves I have completed so far, the rest of the Project Log has more photos of each unit as they were completed and WIPs - feel free to browse!

Current WIP: Long Fangs Pack

Logan Grimnar:










Njal Stormcaller:










Wolf Lord - _Odin Redclaw_:










Rune Priest 1:










Rune Priest 2 & Wolf Guard










Bjorn The Fell Handed/Venerable Dreadnaught:










Arjac Rockfist:










Wolf Guard with Cyclone:










Wolf Guard Terminators:










Grey Hunters Pack 1:










Grey Hunters Pack 2:










Grey Hunters Pack 3:










Grey Hunters Pack 4:










Blood Claws Pack: _(Actually need a more upto date image of these - theres now 14 of them painted up!)_










Wolf Scouts:










Drop Pod:










Grey Hunters Rhino 1:










Grey Hunters Rhino 2:










Landraider Crusader "Hammer of Fenris":








​




*<<Snip>>*

(((Original 1st post below))

Seeing as I switched Armies this month from Guard to Space Wolves for the Army Painting challenge 2011 I thought I'd do a project log to chronicle my army as it grows! 

I'm really happy with the paint job on the models with these guys, I've only been into the hobby for around the past 12 months and I've seen my painting ability grow and grow and these are the best I've been able to put out thus far. 

I'm also really enjoying painting Space Wolves, I want to make each one his own character, there will be no helmets and each will be as individual as possible. I've got some bits on the way for some awesome conversions which I'll post later this week.

Now, not much to begin with, all I've got done so far is...

Aprils Entry: A Grey Hunters Rhino










And 5 of my pack of 14 Blood Claws


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh, obviously the bases aren't done yet. Just waiting on some modeling sand to arive then they'll all get done!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

These are looking really great! For being a year into the hobby you are definitely doing well in the painting department and you will only continue to improve from here. 

A few things: The faces and hair are both really well done. Lots of definition in them and in the other details like the loin cloths, skulls and bone bits. But when put next to these things the armor looks flat. I like the dark feel that you have gone with the grey, but I would really consider adding a layer or two of highlighting just to bring the armor up to the same level as the other stuff. 

Once again good work and I look forward to following your log.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> These are looking really great! For being a year into the hobby you are definitely doing well in the painting department and you will only continue to improve from here.
> 
> A few things: The faces and hair are both really well done. Lots of definition in them and in the other details like the loin cloths, skulls and bone bits. But when put next to these things the armor looks flat. I like the dark feel that you have gone with the grey, but I would really consider adding a layer or two of highlighting just to bring the armor up to the same level as the other stuff.
> 
> Once again good work and I look forward to following your log.


Midge thanks for the great reply, With the armour i've dry brushed a lighter grey after applying a wash of badab black in a weak attempt at highlighting. I've not branched out to 'propper' highlighting yet but I'd love to give it a shot, I'll have a go and post the results :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds good mate! Actually drybrushing, done properly, will give you a great template as tow where natural highlights will fall. From there it is just working with watered down layers to build the highlights up gradually. I look forward to your results.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah your armor does need abit more highlighting, but its looking amazing otherwise.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, first time ever 'propper' highlighting. I used fortress grey heavily watered down.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The highlight has really made the models pop.

also, that is very tidy for your first attempt at highlighting; my only suggestion would be to do a wash over the top; that should make a even better transition.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

highlights are very nicely done +rep


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the rep guys, comparing the before and afters I can see what you mean about the armour being flat.

Thanks again!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I concur with the others. Nice work!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with the rest of the comments on this thread, great stuff . I'm looking forward to see more.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Well planned for this week, to fit in with my goal of each Space Wolf being his own 'character' (ie as unique as possible) I have the following conversions planned:

- A Blood Claw with a Chain Axe 
- A Wolf Guard that's done a tour with the Deathwatch, custom bolter and Deathwatch shoulder pad on him but back in his Space Wolf colours
- A Rune Priest in power armour scratch built with a Halberd as his force weapon in the same pose as the Librarian below:










Thanks again for the great comments guys.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Like all others that have viewed and replied to this thread. Well done on some lovely painted wolves. Keep the good work up, have some +rep.

ZE


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would suggest little things like drilling out the barrels on your weapons. Also you have some mold lines on the arms and watch how you remove the guns from the sprue, looks like you tore one off damaging the barrel of the BP.

In places like the chest around the armpits do a couple coats of black wash to add some depth and shadow.

The models are looking great and for one year in I am impressed. Very nice.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> I would suggest little things like drilling out the barrels on your weapons. Also you have some mold lines on the arms and watch how you remove the guns from the sprue, looks like you tore one off damaging the barrel of the BP.
> 
> In places like the chest around the armpits do a couple coats of black wash to add some depth and shadow.
> 
> The models are looking great and for one year in I am impressed. Very nice.



Thanks for the feedback Djinn, being a regular viewer and a fan of your work your feedbacks hugely appreciated. 

- I've never drilled barrels before, I'll look up some online Tutorials for it because I agree the models look much better with them drilled

- Mould Lines I leave out of fear of butchering the model in an attempt to remove them, again this is something I'm going to have to practice

- The extra badab washes I'll look at immediately (this is atleast within my skill set!)

Thanks again!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Bayonet said:


> - Mould Lines I leave out of fear of butchering the model in an attempt to remove them, again this is something I'm going to have to practice


Try holding the blade of your knife at one end of the line angled along the line, then draw the blade along the line. As the sharp edge is facing away form the direction of travel it does not bite hard so you can scrape the line without cutting into the model.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As to mold lines picking up a set of files will help tremendously. Diamond files do a very nice job and there is less chance of marring the model.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a quick WIP of my Rune Priest




























Just waiting for my next Space Wolves box to come through so I can give him some legs and get him painted.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Excuse the iPhone photos, but heres a small update:

My Rune Priest:



















One of my Wolf Guard, a Deathwatch Veteran



















And 2 Blood Claws, one with a Chain Axe and the other with a double sided Chain Blade...


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Some very creative conversions you have going on. I like the double chainsword -- brutal! Nice work


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Salio said:


> Some very creative conversions you have going on. I like the double chainsword -- brutal! Nice work



Hi thanks alot for the positive feedback and for looking!

More updates to follow, almost got 10 blood claws painted up now...


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Excuse the iPhone pictures (will update with better ones once my cameras charged) but a quick update:

My first Wolf Guard is now finished:

Laerdic Wolfborne, served almost a century with the Death Watch before returning to his Great Company. As a mark of his service he still carries his custom Boltgun and wears his Death Watch pauldron.





























And I've now finished 10 Blood Claws, another 4 and I will have my pack of 14 complete:











Again, apologies for the poor camera quality!

Bayonet


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wolf guard and blood claws are looking very good.
Look forward to see what you do next.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate these are really looking good. You've got some great conversions going on. I love that Death Watch Wolf Guard mini. 

The highlighting is looking great and really adds something to your armour, the dark grey of which I love by the way. And well done for tackling the eyes, something that is well out of my skill set. 

Looking forward to seeing what comes next 

+Rep

Rev


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Mate these are really looking good. You've got some great conversions going on. I love that Death Watch Wolf Guard mini.
> 
> The highlighting is looking great and really adds something to your armour, the dark grey of which I love by the way. And well done for tackling the eyes, something that is well out of my skill set.
> 
> ...


Cheers Rev, from you that is mighty high praise (I'm a follower of your own Wolves project!). I'll be uploading a picture of my completed RP in a moment!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, better picture of my Wolf Guard Death Watch veteran:





























And I've taken the Rune Priest photos at night so these photos don't really do him justice (the hairs less bright in person...)



















Thanks for looking


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

RP is looking pretty nice man! My only complaint is that the beard is looking a little flat. maybe a really light badab wash and then re-layer to white would sort it. It could just be the photo though as white does tend to photograph really poorly. Other than that little thing the model is looking great!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Midge, it's the photo I promise! It got a nice badab and highlight back in white. It's daylight now so I'll take a better photo!

Thanks again for looking =)


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh and I'll be 'power weaponing' up the Halberd with a nice gentle blue wash and highlight the edge of the blade with a light blue.

I've looked at 'propper' power weapons that look awesome but they look beyond my painting abilities at the moment.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The rune priest looks good. Is the halberd from the grey knights range?


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hammer49 said:


> The rune priest looks good. Is the halberd from the grey knights range?



It is mate yes, the Terminator one. I went for a pose that suggested he was using it to channel his power so to speak!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm just starting on a pack of 5 Wolf Scouts I've lightly converted (just given one an axe and another dual Bolt Pistols). I really don't know what colour to do the fatigues under their carapace armour. I know the 'normal' way seems to be what I think is bleached bone but as per the photos I've got up so far my armour is dark grey as opposed to the odd baby blue colour the codex has the Wolves in.

Any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Green and blue can go well with dark grey. As Fenris is icy, blue is more likely as their generic fatigues than green.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work, I really like the red in the guns.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

For the scouts, I have always really disliked the way the GW model's heads sit on the torso. For my scouts, I've used both maurauder heads (WFB) on thier bodies or just regular marine heads and arms on the scout torso. 

Examples are in my project log if you're interested....


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

some very nice work in here +rep


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Demon bringer!

CLT40k - Thanks mate I'll take a look now!

Dave - I'll mess around with some mock up models and see if how it comes out with those colours!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, quick update!

Just completed my May's Army Painting Competion entry:_ "The Hammer of Fenris"_




























Tanks aren't my strong point, I can never seem to get the wash to look good on them, the highlighting is my first attempt at highlighting a vehicle and I think it's come out alright. The blue 'lenses' for the weapons optics are a little dissapointing for me, I wouldn't mind re-doing them if I can find a better method of making them look more real.

The model itself was a second hand pre-assembled e-bay one. Which I got for a good price but, the model itself wasn't greatly assembled. The main issue being the shield for the Multi-Melta was the wrong way around and I couldn't break it off without runing more of it so I painted it very basically in the hope that no-one notices... The other thing was the gunner for the MM was already on there, I'd like to have given him a Space Wolf head and shoulders but! Beggers can't be choosers so he's bald with a little tribal tattoo going on...

Next update will be of my completed Wolf Guard in Power Armour and my first squad of Wolf Scouts followed closely by a scratch built Wolf Priest.

Bayonet


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I also wish I had the confidence to try drilling barrels as I think that without it the Assault Cannons look pretty naff!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Bayonet said:


> ...the shield for the Multi-Melta was the wrong way around and I couldn't break it off without runing more of it so I painted it very basically in the hope that no-one notices....


Until you mentioned it, I did not notice; looking at it knowing it is the "wrong" way round I still think it looks good.



Bayonet said:


> The other thing was the gunner for the MM was already on there, I'd like to have given him a Space Wolf head and shoulders but! Beggers can't be choosers so he's bald with a little tribal tattoo going on...


Maybe even SW tone their hair down a little if their job is working with flamy-death. :grin:



Bayonet said:


> I also wish I had the confidence to try drilling barrels as I think that without it the Assault Cannons look pretty naff!


Two suggestions:
(1) mark the centre point with a pin/thin drill first so you have a guide
(2) most sprues have several round nubs on them upon which you can practice getting it centred.

Once you are confident you can centre the hole it should seem relatively easy.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks great. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am going to second what Dave said about drilling technique. I would also suggest that you wash the edges of the yellow areas that meet into the blue with a Gryphonne Sepia wash. It will add some shadow there and add some more definition. Other than that that is a nice looking LR mate!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Dave - thanks for the advice mate I'm going to practice with sprue ends, I've got some Wolf Guard terminators that I feel are also let down by not drilling the barrels so I'll practice and try it out on those models.

Midge - Thanks alot for that, from a paint job POV the yellow was the area I was least happy with and I was try to figure out the best way to achieve the result you mentioned. I've got some Gryphonne so i'll deffinately do that - great tip!!

And thanks again for everyones kind words and encouragement, it certainly makes projects like these easier!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, quick update!

Just completed my 2 test models for my Wolf Scouts, I'm quite happy with the colour scheme and the way that they've come out. Just have another 3 to paint and I'll post the picture of the full pack up.

Bayonet


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice work mate, especially the Wolf Guard 
+rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good buddy! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Spanner & Midge -thanks alot! 

Really enjoyed painting these scouts, modeling was fun too, as you can probably tell with these two I added an axe from a WoC box and a second Bolt Pistol to the other - just to try and 'individualise' them a little more.

A future plan is for another pack of Wolf Scouts with sniper rifles - but I'm really not a fan of the cloaks & poses that come with the normal Sniper scouts so I plan on using a normal box of scouts, cut the suppressor/barrel off the front of the scout Bolt Pistols and stick it onto a normal boltgun and then throw a scope ontop. Do that for each scout so that I end up with 5 stalker-pattern boltguns that will be proxied as sniper rifles.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

My pack of Wolf Scouts completed. Overall quite happy with the colour scheme and the models themselves. The Melta gunner is the GW metal wolf scout the other 4 are made using the Wolf Scout heads from the SW box and a normal Space Marines scouts box. The only conversions I did was to give one an Axe from a WoC box and one a second Bolt Pistol.

Next will be my finished Wolf Guard Pack, currently got 2 out of 5 done.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good.

The fatigues contrast well without appearing harsh, and the conversions look natural.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

I really like the scouts mate, some good work in this thread. Keep it up. Have some rep


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Dave & Goose - thanks alot for the postive praise! Makes keeps painting all these little space pups much easier!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

So soon after completing my Wolf Scouts (page before this one) I have no finished my scratch built Wolf Priest, Skarss Ironfang:





































To make the head I simply cut a normal SW head in half and put a spare Wolfs skull on from the Terminator box.

The crozius was a Thunder Hammer, I cut the top off and added what you see now which is a backpack icon from the Terminator box again.

Never really painted a black model before, overall I don't think it's too bad. With the lack of Wolf Priest models available from GW it's the best I could come up with!

C&C welcome and thanks for looking!

Bayonet


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good conversion idea.

The legs look a touch flat to me: I think it needs an edge highlight around the little panels to add detail, then a black wash over the top.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the head missed the mark. The head looks small in proportion to the body, and the shape of it remins me of Alf. =/


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Bayonet said:


> So soon after completing my Wolf Scouts (page before this one) I have no finished my scratch built Wolf Priest, Skarss Ironfang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice job mate but i do agree with dave that he needs a bit more highlighting, also he looks like he might get a bit cold without a nice wolf pelt to protect him from the cold, but really mate nice job and exelent attempt


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the C&C guys, it was a slightly 'out there' idea purely to the lack of Wolf Priest models that don't have plasma pistols.... (the only other is the games day one thats selling for £40+ on e-bay at the mo).

I'll work on the legs highlighting some more!

@Demon Bringer - I agree he does need a wolf pelt, need to see if I can give him one by butchering some bits, my GS skills are horrendous at best!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Bayonet said:


> Thanks for the C&C guys, it was a slightly 'out there' idea purely to the lack of Wolf Priest models that don't have plasma pistols.... (the only other is the games day one thats selling for £40+ on e-bay at the mo).
> 
> I'll work on the legs highlighting some more!
> 
> @Demon Bringer - I agree he does need a wolf pelt, need to see if I can give him one by butchering some bits, my GS skills are horrendous at best!


You should try practising with GS, its not as hard as it looks, i used to just blob it on and pull at it with a pin, now i make the cape first either with green stuff, and let it dry or even with old warhammer banners im not using, then smooth out green stuff over it later and cut tiny triangles to make a fur effect over the solid foundation of the cape.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

An update from myself!

First up: My now completed Wolf Guard (Rune Priest randomly in the photo aswell..) On the table top these guys lead my Grey Hunters (Except Hektor Rex... The Wolf Claw guy - he runs with a large pack of Blood Claws).











Second: The first of my Wolf Guard Terminators - whilst the other Wolf Guard above were elevated for their cunning and grasp of tactics just as much as their feats of strength in battle, the five Wolf Guard clad in Terminator Armour were selected for the sheer battle prowess, they are deployed in battle alongside the Great Companies Wolf Lord and their task is to keep said Wolf Lord from harm in the heat of battle and even when not - they are his Protectors.




























This is the first of the 5 Terminators equipped with a Frost Axe and Storm Shield, on the tabletop he bolsters the Packs CC ability aswell as being someone I can throw the odd invulnerable save at. It's the first time I've ever tried painting a power weapon and whilst it doesn't look great, for my first attempt I'm quite happy with it. The Ragnars Company marking on the shoulder is also my first attempt at freehand so I know it's far from perfect - I just couldn't get the transfer to lay 'flat' against the curved shape of the shoulder (any tips on how to do this would be greatly appreciated!).

I've got a drill now too so I'm going to go back and try drilling the barrels of all the models I've done so far.

As always - thanks for looking!

Bayonet


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good. The power weapon is a great start.

The hair looks a little flat to me; it would really pop with a lighter highlight or a deep shade depending on how dark you wanted.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Bayonet! I agree with Dave on the hair. I would actually suggest both a deep wash shade and another highlight, mostly in regards to the last terminator. A devlan wash and a higlight of 2:1 shorched brown/terracotta works really well with that hair color.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Dave & Midge - Thanks alot I'll give that a crack, I've struggled trying to get brown hair to look 'right', seems to be more difficult than other colours!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

It seemed really odd when I was building the Terminator models to not use the actual helmets and go bareheaded instead - these are meant to be able to shrug off all but the harshest blows of course. But I wanted to stay true to my goal and that was to have a helmetless army, I don't think they look too bad without said helmet but I can't help but think:


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Allllso just updated the main page to give a summary of each model.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

great looking terminator. +rep

sadly i can't add the rep but be safe in the knowledge that if i could i would


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha thanks Demon - much appreciated!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a quick update below on my 2nd Terminator out of my Wolf Guard pack. Overall happy with how he came out, used the same method as I did with the frost axe on my last Termi on this ones power sword and i think it's come out okay for my second ever power weapon!

Going to drill the barrels on the Assault Cannon eventually, I also tried a really basic free hand 'tribal' style tattoo on his face. The photo doesn't show it clearly (taking it outside in the sun casts quite a strong shadow in places) but the Wolfs eyes are actually painted a nice dark yellow with the pupil in black.

Took me around 3-4 hours to paint this guy because of all the little trinkets but I'm really happy with the end result.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome looking model man! My only suggestion would be to add a bit of highlighting to the gold parts, just on the most prominant places. Other than looking fantastic!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Midge! I'll touch up the gold and brass with some more highlights in the morning!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Quick update from myself. My Wolf Guard Terminators are now complete along with last months Army Painting Challenge Entry - my second Grey Hunters Rhino.



















I haven't drilled out the barrels yet on the Termies, I've just had my first crack at drilling them out on this months entry which is a pack of 8 Grey Hunters, see below for a WIP:




























These are the two I have completed so far, Pack Leader with a Power Sword and a Grey Hunter who's just emptied his magazine on his Boltgun at an inapropriate time so he's whipped out his bolt pistol (notice the magazine removed from the Boltgun).

Annnnnd finally see below for a quick first attempt at a Ragnar Blackmane conversion. I had ordered the arms thinking they were the more dynamic sword out to the side pose but it turns out they were the 'en garde' ones instead... Still, the test was to see how do-able it was. I wanted a more dynamic pose than this one but it'll do for now!



















C&C Welcome, *Front page also updated*.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking stuff Bayonet! Liking the Terminators and the posing on the grey hunters is pretty cool. I am not really feeling the Blackmane conversion however, pretty much for the same reasons you already mentioned, it is just a bit too static for him. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Bayonet, 

Firstly, for only being a year or so into the hobby, WOW !!! Your painting was dead solid from the get go and has improved tremendously over the course of these 8 pages. I swear you UK guys must have something in your DNA that makes you naturals at painting this stuff.

Secondly, had I not commited my soul to Khorne [ and my World Eaters ] The Sons of Russ were my next stop. I always love seeing Plogs with them in it. You do them great justice. I'll be subbing this plog to follow your progress.

Thirdly, as several have mentioned there are a few minor things you can do to really make your minis jump out. Drilling barrels and mold line removal are the hugest in my mind. 3 layer shading [ I use my base color, then I use army painter quickshade because I'm lazy and slow, and then a raised edge highlight ] really adds so much depth to a mini and it's simple to do. If you don't have access to quickshade, Badab Black/ Delvan Mud wash would work just as well. You can damn near pour that stuff [ GW washes ] on the models and it won't obscure details..

As for your choice of base color I LOVE dark grey on Space Wolves. That's how I'd planned on doing it. I've never been keen on the baby blue. Great choice. Your painting style is very controlled and crisp. You'll only get better from here.

Additionally, proper mini prep saves you SO MUCH heartache once you get to painting. If you haven't already, invest in a proper set of good tools. An X-acto knife with spare blades, sprue clippers, & mini files are your lifesblood. These are what I use --> http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/Gale-Force-9/Tools/File-Set-12-pc-/prod_4706.html. 

As Dave, Midge and the lads mentioned earlier about drilling gun barrels, here's a little trick for you to get the hole centered. Take your X-acto blade and gently score across the diameter of your gun barrel end. Then turn the barrel 90 degrees and score it again, so you've made an + on the barrel end. Don't press to hard, you just need to be able to see the line to gauge a centerpoint. Then take the tip of your X-acto blade and gently work out a pilot hole for the drill bit. That's how I do it.

Take any and all advice that Midge913, Dave T. Hobbit, and Djinn24 have to give.. Those guys are boss...

Cheers, 
FFX


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the great feedback guys, its hugely appreciated and keeps me motivated to complete the project!

Firefighter - thankyou for the specific advice, its very welcome indeed. Particularly the tip on centreing the the drill on the barrel. If you look at my latest Grey Hunter pics on the last page I've drilled barrels there for the first time (little hard to see on the pics) and the rest of the unpainted pack have had it done aswell. For the most part I got them where I needed them but some it was off centre, I'm going to use your technique on my next Grey Hunters to make sure their all lined up! At some point I will be going back over all my previously painted models and drilling the barrels too.

Thanks again for the positive support and rep!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Bayonet. 

That Ragnar looks pretty good. If you wanted to make him look a bit more dynamic you could swing teh head round, so the eyes are following the line of the blade, which would make him appear like he's just about to set off on a charge. 

It still looks pretty good though. looking forwrad to seeing him painted up 

Rev


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Bayonet said:


> Firefighter - thankyou for the specific advice, its very welcome indeed. Particularly the tip on centreing the the drill on the barrel.
> Thanks again for the positive support and rep!


You're most welcome mate. I wish sites like Heresy were around when I got into the hobby. This place and all the people here are an invaluable source of inspiration and advice to help cultivate improvement. Now as Midge would say " Paint man paint ".

Cheers, 

FFX


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Somehow I missed your update.

Not much to add to what has been said. However:



Bayonet said:


> I've just had my first crack at drilling them out on... a pack of 8 Grey Hunters....


They are looking good form what I can see.



Bayonet said:


> ...a Grey Hunter who's just emptied his magazine on his Boltgun at an inapropriate time so he's whipped out his bolt pistol (notice the magazine removed from the Boltgun).


Excellent little touch.

This is looking very characterful.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

@ Dave - Thankyou kindly for the positive feedback!

@ Rev - Completely agree, I'll probably attempt a remake with the right GK arms and paint that one up to be honest.

@ FirefighterX - I am! Heres another 2 Grey Hunters painted up! (apologies for the mobile phone picture, seemed easier for just a quick WIP)


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

After this GH Pack I'll put up a painted-so-far picture aswell...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Great work on the plasma gunner; the coil looks especially good.

The only thing that stands out is the edge highlight on his right hand looks a touch thick.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Dave - your absolutely right! I normally only put 2 highlights on the hands, one along the top and one down the knuckles. Not only did I add a third (no idea why) but the paint wasn't watered down that great either! 

I'll quickly go over it again, thanks again!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good man! Looking forward to seeing the whole unit.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I got distracted by someone buying me Njal for my birthday so I painted him up today. Took around 5 hours altogether. Really impressed with Finecast!

Hope you like!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Great paint job.

The staff looks a little bent though


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

It's very bent :biggrin:

My reason? He wrapped his staff around an over-zealous blood claws head.

Real reason? Resin ftw...


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Hot water + warped resin = problem solved.. FYI.

Cheers, 

FFX


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Bayonet,

Nice wolves mate! Read through most of your log just now, definitely I can sense a lot of care and patience in your painting. Your marines look very clean. Now some constructive feedback: 1) your Grey Hunter Rhino (pp.1) looks a bit thick and some of the parts don't seem like they were assembled properly. Might have to keep that in mind for future vehicles. 2) The Land Raider IMO is well painted and regarding the optical lens (which you pointed out), this is what you can try next time: Assuming blue lens, 75-25 Regal Blue/Chaos Black, then straight Regal Blue on top leaving just the bottom quarter out (like a moon crescent), then 75-25 Regal Blue/Ice Blue again leaving the bottom section out, 50-50 Regal Blue/Ice Blue, 25-75 Regal Blue/Ice Blue.... until the last which s/b pure Ice Blue with a tiny dot done w/ Skull White.

The idea is to line it progressively creating the illusion of a blend. For something as small as lens, this technique works. When I paint gems on my Blood Angels, it's a similar technique because if you try to blend it, you might not get it right and after going back and forth trying to fix it, the gem, lens or whatever it is you're doing will look thick and chunky.

I feel for you regarding drilling holes in your guns.... just get a decent pin-vice (Citadel one is fine), mark where you wanna drill with a pin or knife so your drill will have a good 'grip' once you start drilling (w/o slipping and just ruining the bolter, assault cannon, whatnot). Mold-lines you just have to get over your fear and start scraping away dude. It makes the finished product so much nicer. If you scrap some details off here and there, don't worry too much, you can only get better at it. I think Dave Hobbit pointed it out that you need to angle the knife and scrap, instead of slicing which you might chop stuff off by accident!!

Way too long for a post dude, hope it helps. Rep-worthy log indeed! Keep it up!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

nice paint job Bayonet! Definitely another really nice piece to add to your force. As the others have already said, a bit of hot water will go a long way in straightening out those resin bits.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awesome job on the Wolf Lord! 

I will second what Louisshli said about the moldline, it will make a HUGE difference in the way your models look, trust me, you will be much happier you took the extra 5-10 mins searching for moldlines, nothings worse then thinking you got them all and your halfway through painting your model and youcatch one....Dooohhhhh!

Keep up the great work mate,
Regards,
DoE


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks again for the feedback guys, I'll deffinately bear in mind the re-shaping of the resin in hot water for next time!

Louisshli - Thanks for the constructive feedback. Painting vehicles is really my weakest point. I don't think my Landraider came out too bad but my Rhinos aren't great. What I struggle with most is when applying the Badab Black wash over the basecoat it just looks rubbish and 'streaky' - Any tips on how to reduce that would be awesome!

Ezekiel - I'll start to pay more attention to the mould lines, I've practiced removing a few now and I -think- I've got it down now! The next models will tell I suppose!

Thankyou again for reading everyone!

Bayonet


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Bayonet said:


> What I struggle with most is when applying the Badab Black wash over the basecoat it just looks rubbish and 'streaky' - Any tips on how to reduce that would be awesome!
> 
> Bayonet


Pick Djinn24's brain on this one. He's a guru for little techniques like this. I'm sure he's got a sure fire method tucked away in that vault of knowledge he calls a brain. 

Also, nice addition with Njal.. I still can't believe you're only a year or so into painting... baffles me everytime.

Cheers,
FFX


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Firefighter - Thanks I will!

A quick update, just spent the day painting a Ven Dred/Bjorn the Fell Handed. I'm not too happy with the highlighting on this, deffinately not my best. I think i'll do it again with a dry brush because of the larger surface area.

However, for the first time I thought i'd try and get a plasma/power weapon glow effect. It's a little subtle but hopefully you can see it!




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Bayonet. The OSL from the Plasma cannon is nice and subtle and works very well. My only suggestion would be to make the wolf motifs on the front of the dread pop out a little more. Other than that it is a nice looking piece and I don't think that the over all highlights need accentuated any further.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I see the OSL and for a first timer...great job. I think hes a great looking dreadnaught mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Midge & Ezekiel - Thanks for the feedback, I'm looking over it was a less critical eye today and I agree, I think it will suffice as-is!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

I really dig your dark grey as the base color for your armor, it makes them look way more gritty and ferocious than the regular blueish grey. Thumbs up!

Regarding the dread I'd try to make the runes on top and bottom of the front armor pop out a bit more. It doesn't have to be gold or something like that, maybe just a bit more contrast? Except that I really like the simple and menacing style of this dude, good work!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Midge that the highlighting looks right, and about the wolf motifs; the wolves are stylised so making them one-to-two shades darker then giving them a light dry-brush might really make them pop.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

@Dom - I've seen your amazing GKs so any praise from you I take as a huge compliment! I'll look at the runes and maybe add another badab wash over them and a gentle fortress grey highlight.

@Dave - I'll give that a shot, I'll go over them again in black (I wanted them black as my Rout is Ragnar Blackmanes, so the black wolfs head) and then give them a real light dry brush with abit of adeptus battle grey.


----------



## mad matt (Jul 2, 2011)

You´ve got an impressive army. I love your FW dreadnought!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Bayonet said:


> @Dom - I've seen your amazing GKs so any praise from you I take as a huge compliment! I'll look at the runes and maybe add another badab wash over them and a gentle fortress grey highlight.


Thanks for the compliments, mate! I collected a 4000 point force of Wolves before switching to my new Grey Knights. I went for the standard colors (space wolves grey) but I like yours way more - so its a bit jealousy involved here .


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Another quick update: Julys entry for the Army Painting Challenge is complete! A pack of Grey Hunters -



















Bayonet


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome stuff .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work mate! Really like them!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

They turned out looking great dude, how come only 8? Never played with Space Pups  before as normal squads were either 5-10


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Ezekiel - You can't combat squad Space Yiffs so the 'norm' is to run a pack of 5-8 in either Rhino or Razorback with a Wolf Guard as a squad leader with a combi-weapon and Power Fist. This squad has a power sword but my others have a power fist which means you've got 2 power fists, a combi-melta/plas and a melta/plasmagun in each squad plus one guy with D6 rending attacks and another with a wolf standard who can let you re-roll all 1s for a round of Assault. With all those extra gubbins running 10 for the sake of a free second special weapon (no heavy weapon like Tac Squads) would get even more expensive. So dropping 2 allows you to have the 1 wolf guard thrown in which still gives you 9 all together with all the extra bits for CC that a tac squad doesn't have!

Slightly baddly constructed reply but I hope that it gets the basic gist across! haha


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Cool, I guess what I was trying to say is that Space wolves can buy Marines individually? I thought it was "X" amount of points for 5, then you could upgrade the squad with an additional 5 members for "X" amount of points making it 10.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Ahh yes, sorry! With a minimum of 5 we can buy upto 10 marines in a Grey Hunters pack for X points each.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

man that dreadnaught is awsome


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks alot mate :grin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Bahhh! That sucks, wish my Dark Angels could buy troops individual, especially when you have like 15 points left to spend. Anyways, great job once again dude.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

*Blows the dust off of his PLog*

After failing last months Army Painting challenge for the first time due to a slight Warhammer hiatus - my mojo is back to get these Puppies (pun intended) complete! So in the interest of blitzing them I've just completed a full pack of 8 Grey Hunters in 5 days (which is good for me... I paint slow!) which is part 1 of this months competition entry, part 2 is a Wolves Drop Pod which is now primed and i'm just about to get stuck into.

So, the second pack of fully painted Grey Hunters:










<Front Page Updated>


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good progress.

It might just be the light, however some of the highlights look a little thick; for instance the top of the greaves.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

You are correct Dave, on a few of the models on the top of the greaves and also the elbow joint on a few of them it is a little thick. I'm unsure how to 'thin' them really without making the correction obvious.

Status on Drop Pod: Based Codex Grey, started work on the metal bits, really... REALLY not looking forward to weathering this bad boy... never weathered anything before...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Bayonet said:


> You are correct Dave, on a few of the models on the top of the greaves and also the elbow joint on a few of them it is a little thick. I'm unsure how to 'thin' them really without making the correction obvious.


You could try layering thinned down base grey onto the highlight; as it is translucent successive layers will blend the two together.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You could try layering thinned down base grey onto the highlight; as it is translucent successive layers will blend the two together.


Thanks alot mate, i'll give that a shot!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Still plugging away at the Drop Pod, almost done to the point of the dreaded weathering. Reading lots of online tutorials on how best to get the atmospheric entry damage to look good. 

In slightly other news, just ordered a Contemptor Pattern Dreadnaught with a CC arm and an Assault Cannon - REALLY looking forward to painting it. Might use it as a reward for completing the Drop Pod, playing around with some ideas to 'Wolf' it up, needs to look more savage...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

They are looking good bud but some closer pics would be appreciated.:grin:


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

@Midge - Your wish is my command! 

This is todays weak attempt at taking better photos of my Miniatures, I made a little photo box which seems to absorb the flash nicely without taking away the depth/detail of the models so I'm happy with that! Points to note: I still have some barrels left to drill!

So, I've updated the front page but here are most of my painted models re-shot hopefully at an easier to see standard. I haven't done this for my vehicles because I'm going to be re-visiting them soon to add weathering to them.

Logan Grimnar:










Njal Stormcaller:










Rune Priest & Wolf Guard:










Bjorn Stand-in/Hektor Deathstrike (Normal Dreadnought):










Wolf Guard Terminators:










1st Grey Hunters Pack:










2nd Grey Hunters Pack:










And Wolf Scouts:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good man! Thanks for the new photos, definitely easier to see what is going on. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aye, very impressive stuff mate! Gotta love the Wolves!

One thing I will say, I've never been a fan of the SW characters, but your Njal looks stunning... May have to rethink my characters! haha

Have some rep!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Midge; it is good to be able to see the work you have put in to the models.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

@Midge - Will do!

@Grins - Thanks alot mate, praise like that helps keep the motivation levels up! :grin:


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

@ Dave - thanks again! I'll take my future photos this way!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, took awhile but my first Drop Pod is complete. Looking for genuine help on how I can improve this (apart from starting again... ) as vehicles are my weak point right now and I've never tried to weather a vehicle before!



















Thanks!

Bayonet


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The only thing that really stands out to me is the fact that the Badab wash is really streaky and it has pooled in places. I keep going back and forth on whether of not this is a problem to be honest with you. It sorta looks like the soot that would have accumulated on the hull from re-entry got wet and has streaked and pooled, but it looks like just a bit too much. I would go for trying to smooth out the washes in the future so that the effect is more even across the model as a whole.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I always have the same problem with the washes on my tanks and vehicles and when you try and dab it off it just messes up so now I leave it. It just makes them look dirtier  who's to say the fine mist of petrochemicals in whatever war zone they dropped into hasn't made the re-entry carbonisation on the hull to streak?


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

@ Midge - Getting the badab wash right is why I hate painting vehicles, it either ends up streaky or pooled - As you say I suppose I can sort of get away with it a little with the drop pod I guess!

@ The Reverend - I'm glad you share my pain!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I feel the best way to avoid unsightly streaking is to accept streaking is going to happen and work with it: if you use several thinner coats, painted on in the direction streaking would naturally occur then leave the piece to dry balanced in the same direction, the streaks match your intention rather than being contrary to it.

Also, currently the black looks like oil so you could say it had been anointed prior to launch and has oil residue burnt on to it.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks alot Dave! See, Heresy is a bastion of use - making me feel better about my poor wash attempt whilst also educating me on how to do it better next time! Gotta love this place


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

A very quick update from me, my Arjac Rockfist Conversion - Hope to have him painted very soon!:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely stuff in this Plog, not sure if I've commented in it before! 

The drop pod looks good, the pooling does give quite a nice effect in my opinion. That's probably more of a personal thing though. as for weathering, I would advise you just to do the rivets and details (recesses on the fins for instance). Or continue to do what you're doing, but try and keep the area you're inking flat or as close to. Since it's slightly less viscous than Water they don't run_ exactly _like Water. 

Other than that, for weathering, just look for either some tutorials and stuff. Or maybe look into investing in Weathering pigments? They might be something to consider investing in!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Some awesome work in here Bayonet. Arjac looks promising, and its nice to see the consisent quality across all of your GHs. As others have said before, the Babad Black pooling doesn't take away from the paint job but rather adds a load of character to it. (if accidental) well done. Look forward to more of your stuff.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

@ Marneus & Warlord - Thanks alot for the kinds words (and rep!) it genuinely makes plugging away at this army worthwhile and keeps me motivated!

I really want to take a full army shot but I've got to keep myself in check, I decided it would be a reward for completing this years Painting Challenge to have all these guys together in formation with a nice consistent paint job!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

looks excellent dude!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello KhainiteAssassin!

Thanks alot! I had intended on buying 3 drop pods all together but after painting and assembling that one it's put me off slightly! Took alot of time.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

no problem. Unfortunately, I dont like Marines that much for the tabletop itsself, even with my love of my wolf army. since I moved to my DE, so my wolves are somewhat getting dusty XD. good to see other wolf players painting up the army well though!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Ahh I'm getting regularly spanked by my friend who plays Dark Eldar - Incubi eat Grey Hunters for breakfast!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

oooo... The Arjac conversion is looking very cool! Look forward to seeing some paint on him.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Midge, hopefully by the end of the week he'll be all painted up!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Along with painting up my Arjac Rockfist I've also just made this guy today after all his bits arived:

A Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour with a Cyclone! (The Cyclone bits were a nightmare to get hold of!) :


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Annnnnd may I present, Arjac Rockfist:




























Took me awhile to paint but I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very skilled.

The only niggle I have is the pelt on his right pauldron looks too similar to his armour; possibly increasing the brown would make it stand out better.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool looking piece man!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great stuff, and that's a nice big rock for him to sit on!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic job on Arjac. The tatoos on his head look great. The metallics are very good as well. I might try and make my own version of him, and use your guy for inspiration.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks all for the positive feedback, really enjoyed making/painting this guy. That tattoo was a pain in the arse to paint but I'm trying to make all my guys as individual as possible!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh and the shield was a pain in the arse to get hold of too, Bits and Kits to the rescue there!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't seem to stop painting this week! Just finished this guy to bolster my Wolf Guard retinue with abit of Krak. The Cyclone bits were a nightmare to get hold of but I managed to act quickly on one of Bits and Kits stock update emails! 




























Front page updated!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

You are a machine recently man! Another cool looking piece.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Why is he so angry? he has ML on his shoulders, a bad ass claw, a huge gun, and in Termi Armour.... I am so confused I would be the happiest guy on earth!

Looks great man!
Chaosftw


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> Why is he so angry? he has ML on his shoulders, a bad ass claw, a huge gun, and in Termi Armour.... I am so confused I would be the happiest guy on earth!
> 
> Looks great man!
> Chaosftw



The Plague Marines he's firing at passed their 6th FNP roll in a row...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Bayonet said:


> The Plague Marines he's firing at passed their 6th FNP roll in a row...


Really?

I though he was angry because the hairdresser put both pigtails on the same side. :laugh:

More good work there; especially the gem above his head.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Really?
> 
> I though he was angry because the hairdresser put both pigtails on the same side. :laugh:
> 
> More good work there; especially the gem above his head.


I reckon that's probably it you know!

Argh, I can't stop painting!


Second Rune Priest:




























Front Page updated.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Bayonet said:


> Argh, I can't stop painting!


Would that I had that problem.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I've got 8 Grey Hunters to do now - that'll slow me down nicely! Might give them a few days so I can use them for next months Painting Challenge


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Quick update:

3rd Grey Hunters pack now complete (and my entry for this months Challenge) - one last mini pack of 5 GHs is my next in line then all my Troops are complete!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Also just to go with the new pack, a 'Force So Far' Photo...














































Still got 3 packs of Long Fangs, 2 Rhino/Razorbacks and 1 small pack of Grey Hunters to do and then I'm complete (for now...).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice looking group there mate! They look great on the table.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Midge; definitely a force I would looking at across the table... for the turn or so before I smashed them in revenge for Prospero with my mighty Thousand Sons!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Midge and Dave! Dave - Don't make me get Big Daddy Leman to snap your Primarchs back again! :biggrin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I needed to stop by and tell you that you have a great looking Space wolf army going on here Bayonet! The highlighting on the models is great and makes them stand out so much more. I am priticularly fawned of your second Rune Priest, his power axe super!

Enjoy some Rep mate.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I needed to stop by and tell you that you have a great looking Space wolf army going on here Bayonet! The highlighting on the models is great and makes them stand out so much more. I am priticularly fawned of your second Rune Priest, his power axe super!
> 
> Enjoy some Rep mate.


Thanks alot for the great feedback and rep!

And to tie into this post, I'd like to introduce *Odin Redclaw* - My new Wolf Lord. The idea for this guy came from The Reverends awesome Wolves Project Log, after much debating to pay £30 for him on e-bay I took the plunge. Really enjoyed painting him!










Front page updated.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice piece Bayonet. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Midge! Really enjoyed painting this guy, as you say it was worth the price. On the tabletop I'll be running him with runic armour TH/SS so I can still get some use out of him!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Lovely tone on the copper areas.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Lovely tone on the copper areas.


Cheers Dave k:


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Little while since an update but here is Novembers Army Painting Challenge #11 entry, my fourth and final pack of Grey Hunters:










These are only 5 man rather than my normal 8 man packs because I use them as a home objective holding unit or to protect my long fangs if we don't roll an objectives game.

Cheers for reading! Up next, my first of two Long Fangs packs.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking great man, if still a little wild eyed. They're hopped up on combat stimms again I assume?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awesome wolf lord Bayonet as well as your new editions, Grey Hunters...well more grey hunter!

Crazy how one mini can cost so much...the simple pleasures of life!

Keep up the great work bud!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

More consistent work.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

*Blows the dust off of his PLog*

Well Baby number 2 slowed my progress on this PLog however I'm back on the proverbial horse so to speak. 

Currently have 3 TWC and a Wolf Lord around 50% done (all the Wolves are painted - boy that was fun...). Should have the Wolf Lord completed by the Weekend and some of the TWC completed by the end of the Weekend so I'll throw some photos up in the next few days.

The future of my Wolves? Still love them, pretty much got 4k now so I'm not going to be buying much more. After I've finished painting the last 10% or so of what I have I'll be buying a couple more pieces and then that'll be it for awhile with my Wolves as I start up my second Army of Blood Angels (Also have a PLog for them but there isn't much on there yet...).

Here's a quick list of things left to do before this Army is complete (more for my benefit than anything else but hey ho...)

*To Buy (No later than end of July*

> Stormeagle
> Contemptor Pattern Dreadnaught (Going to have a giant axe from the Daemon Prince model 'Wolved up' as a CCW)

*Left To Paint*
> 1 Long Fang pack
> 2 Land Speeders
> 3 TWC
> 1 Wolf Lord
> 1 Razorback

Hope to have all these done no later than the end of August really.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bayonet said:


> Well Baby number 2 slowed my progress on this PLog however I'm back on the proverbial horse so to speak.


I know how that goes. My second arrived two weeks ago today. They do put the brakes on any projects you have, but they're worth it I'm sure you'll agree. 

Looking forward to seeing the plog get back on track. The contemptor is definitely a good choice, it's probably my favourite model to have painted to date, and the scope to convert and wolf it up is fantastic, even if I kept it minimalist myself.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats on the baby making guys... hopefully I woan'y be too far behind you, me and the missus are just practicing at the mo thouh :wink:

back on topic though, looking forward to seeing some more work Bayonet, it's been too long.

Rev


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha thanks for the Congrats!

Annoyingly I had to Pawn my DSLR camera so I'm currently down to my crappy mobile one so this picture is shockingly bad... I'll replace it as soon as I get a new camera!!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

And annoyingly to make matters worse I don't have the 'edit' button on my first post anymore (all the others are fine...) so I can't update the front page...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

They are looking pretty good from what I can tell... the mighty snow blzzard obscuring them is hindering my vision... :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Bayonet said:


> And annoyingly to make matters worse I don't have the 'edit' button on my first post anymore (all the others are fine...) so I can't update the front page...


Members can only edit their posts for a year after they are made.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Members can only edit their posts for a year after they are made.


That would explain it! Ahh well, the front page is as updated as it'll get now!!

Really gutted about the Camera issue, might try and get a better shot outside with it!


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

very nice man, I like the grey you used for the armour.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Quite a tollection man! I can't believe I haven't commented on this thread. I'm loved watching your progress, not only with the collection, but your skills. Hope to see more!


----------

